# Chat > Γενικά για το awmn >  Πόση βοήθεια έχετε λάβει για να συνδεθείτε στο AWMN ?

## senius

Ας γίνει αυτό ένα *thread*, για το πόση βοήθεια απο όλους εμας έχετε λάβει για να συνδεθείτε στο AWMN σαν *B.B Link* ή *Client*.

----------


## pkent79

Hawaian Tropic ?

Σαν client... άστο καλύτερα.
Σαν κόμβος ευτυχώς ο Πειραιάς είναι γεμάτος με παιδιά που μπορείς να χώσεις για βοήθεια.  ::  Ο papashark λίγο με παίδεψε αλλά τι να κάνουμε... έτσι είναι. Δεν μπορείς να χώσεις το μαχαίρι στο λαιμό του άλλου για να σε βοηθήσει ή να σου κάνει link.

Και δεν πρέπει ποτέ να ξεχνάμε ότι κανείς δε μας χρωστάει κάτι, ο χρόνος είναι δικός τους, το κόστος που αναλαμβάνει ο άλλος πρέπει να το αντιλαμβανόμαστε καθώς και άλλες πιθανές καταστάσεις.

Πάνω από όλα, καλές φιλικές σχέσεις χρειάζονται!

----------


## vmanolis

Εγώ ξεκίνησα με βοήθεια από τον mojiro για scan από την ταράτσα μου (εξοπλισμό είχα, απλά δεν ήξερα πως).  ::  
Έπειτα από αρκετό καιρό που ήμουν κάποτε client με Windows  ::  σε ταρατσοPC με Cisco 352PCI, βρέθηκα στο σπίτι του mojiro να μου δείχνει τα βασικά για το Mikrotik.  ::  
Από τότε, ότι βοήθεια δέχθηκα προερχόταν κυρίως από κάποιο meeting-workshop, όπως έγινε π.χ. τότε στο σπίτι του petzi για την quagga και το OLSR.  ::  
Το πόσους καθόλη την πορεία μου έχω βοηθήσει και εγώ... το αφήνω στο κοινό.  ::  
Αυτά.  ::

----------


## senius

> Το πόσους καθόλη την πορεία μου έχω βοηθήσει... το αφήνω στο κοινό.  
> Αυτά.


*Ευγε!!*

----------


## vmanolis

*Εύγε* σε όσους βοηθάνε όσους το ζητάνε και δεν "σφυρίζουν αδιάφορα" κοιτάζοντας ψηλά, κάθε φορά που ακούν κάποιον να ζητάει καθοδήγηση-βοήθεια.  ::  
Από τον απλό client που όμως ξέρει και βοηθάει άλλους, μέχρι τον "πάλιουρα" μεγαλοκομβούχο που δεν "αράζει" στην πολυθρονάρα του, αλλά μεταδίδει αυτά που του πρόσφεραν κάποτε άλλοι.
Κοινώς, εκεί που είσαι ήμουνα και εκεί που είμαι θά 'ρθεις.

----------


## vmanolis

> Πάνω από όλα, καλές φιλικές σχέσεις χρειάζονται!


Αυτό είναι το Νο1 στο ερασιτεχνικό-εθελοντικό δίκτυό μας.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## senius

> *Εύγε* σε όσους βοηθάνε όσους το ζητάνε και δεν "σφυρίζουν αδιάφορα" κοιτάζοντας ψηλά, κάθε φορά που ακούν κάποιον να ζητάει καθοδήγηση-βοήθεια.  
> Από τον απλό client που όμως ξέρει και βοηθάει άλλους, μέχρι τον "πάλιουρα" μεγαλοκομβούχο που δεν "αράζει" στην πολυθρονάρα του, αλλά μεταδίδει αυτά που του πρόσφεραν κάποτε άλλοι.
> Κοινώς, εκεί που είσαι ήμουνα και εκεί που είμαι θά 'ρθεις.


*
Το ΚΑΛΑΜΙ δεν ξέρω αλλά κάποιοι το καβαλάνε.*

Sorry, προσωπική μου γνώμη είναι, και δόξα τον Θεό , μεγάλος άνθρωπος είμαι και το μυαλό μου δουλεύει.

----------


## vmanolis

> *Το ΚΑΛΑΜΙ δεν ξέρω ποιοί το καβαλάνε.*
> 
> Sorry, προσωπική μου γνώμη είναι, και δόξα τον Θεό , μεγάλος άνθρωπος είμαι και το μυαλό μου δουλεύει.


Το καλάμι δεν το καβαλάνε μόνο όσοι ξεχνάν ότι κάποτε και οι ίδιοι παρακαλούσαν να τους δείξει κάποιος.  ::  
Υπάχουν και άλλοι που ενώ κάποιοι προσπαθούν να πετύχουν ή βελτιώσουν ένα link οι ίδιοι απαξιούν κάτι παρόμοιο και αρκούνται να τσιτώνουν την ισχύ ώστε να κρατήσουν το link τους.  ::  
Όταν δηλαδή άλλοι φτιάχνουν-βελτιώνουν και άλλοι κάνουν σμπαράλια την περιοχή, τι ψάχνεις ;  ::

----------


## panoz

θα ήθελα, δοθείσης της ευκαιρίας να ευχαριστήσω τους:

*panXer* (δεν ξέρω που χάθηκε το παλικάρι - μου έκανε το πρώτο μου scan το 2003), *ice* (ήρθε και έφυγε τρέχοντας, αλλά το scan αποδείχθηκε εποικοδομητικότατο ), *alasondro*, *koki* (και για τους δύο τα λόγια περιττεύουν) και φυσικά τον *halek* (χωρίς τον οποίο ακόμα θα παιδευόμουν.. τι σου είναι η στρατιωτική εκπαίδευση όμως..  :: ).

----------


## senius

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από senius
> 
> *Το ΚΑΛΑΜΙ δεν ξέρω αλλά κάποιοι το καβαλάνε.*
> 
> Sorry, προσωπική μου γνώμη είναι, και δόξα τον Θεό , μεγάλος άνθρωπος είμαι και το μυαλό μου δουλεύει.
> 
> 
> Ωραίος ο *Senius*...
> 
> ...


Απο τον master δάσκαλο Philip#633 δεν εχω κάτι να πώ, δασκαλος είναι και δάσκαλος θα παραμείνει.
Ο philip λοιπόν με έβγαλε στο ΑWMN και αξίζει *όλον* τον σεβασμό απο όλους μας (φαίνεται και απο τις photos μου που έχω ποστάρει απο την αρχή).
Ευχαριστώ Φίλιππα που πόσταρες στο tropic, γιά να μπορέσουν να απαντήσουν και άλλοι για να καταλάβεις ότι πολλοί είναι προβληματιζόμενοι

Οι εντυπώσεις μου Φίλιππα ειναι οτι σε 2 μήνες σαν BB Link (πολύ μικρός για σένα.... πολύ αργά για μένα...) είναι οτι γνώρισα άριστους ανθρώπους και μάλιστα παράδειγμα εσένα, πιστεύω οτι εκει έξω υπάρχουν πάρα πολλά και καλά παιδιά που αξίζουν την ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ ΜΑΣ.

*Παρατήρηση:*
Υπάρχει κάποιος σαν κι εμένα, που σε ΔΥΟ ΜΗΝΕΣ Β.Β. κομβούχος οπως λές, βοήθησε ταυτόχρονα τόσα άτομα?
Περιμένω απαντήσεις post.

----------


## nikpanGR

ότι κάνεις το κάνεις για εσένα,μην περιμένεις μπράβο από κανένα,αντίθετα περίμενε πικροχολα σχόλια και ειρωνίες,συνέχισε την καλή δουλειά και μην δίνεις σημασία στα σχόλια,πάρε παράδειγμα για αποφυγή εμένα πού δεν το κάνω αυτό και θα βρεθώ σύντομα φυλακή για ξυλοδαρμό....

----------


## Vagan

Δόξα το Θεό.. έπεσα στα μαλακά μετά από ένα αμφίβολο ξεκίνημα. Δεν μπορώ να μην αναφερθώ στην πολύτιμη στήριξη του Νίκου (Ithaca) που δούλεψε πιο πολύ από μένα για να κάνει λίνκ με έναν ασύνδετο (χρειαζόμαστε πιο πολλούς τέτοιους!)

Μετά είδαμε πράματα και θαύματα με τον Κώστα που μας ανέβασε στους όμους του και μας σήκωσε ψηλά (εκεί που φτάνει αυτός εγώ δεν τολμώ και του ρίχνω και ένα κεφάλη!)

Πάντα πολύτιμοι συνεργάτες ο Gounara και Gortin..

Εν γένει έχω πέσει σε καλά παιδιά που χαίρομαι να τους κάνω παρέα... και αυτό δεν είναι τελικά το νόημα???

----------


## vmanolis

Αν αρχίσουμε να αριθμούμε πόσους βοήθησε ο καθένας (άρα πόσα "εύσημα" θα πάρει) ή από πότε είναι στο ΑΜΔΑ βάση του αβατάρ (άρα τι εμπειρεία έχει), θα γίνει off topic αυτό το... topic.
Ας το κρατήσουμε "καθαρό" γράφοντας απλά προσφορές μεταξύ συνΑΜΔΑιτών.
Έτσι και θα τους τιμήσουμε έστω στο ελάχιστο, αλλά και κάποιοι άλλοι ίσως παραδειγματιστούν ανάλογα.

----------


## Neuro

Και εγώ με την σειρά μου να ευχαριστήσω ιδιαιτέρως:

Τον costas43gr με τον οποίο κάναμε το πρώτο scan και απάντησε τις πρώτες απορίες μου. Έχοντας ήδη τον εξοπλισμό την ίδια μέρα συνδέθηκα σαν client.

Τον commando ο οποίος έχει λιώσει στην ταράτσα μου και χωρίς αυτόν δεν υπήρχε περίπτωση να καταφέρω τίποτα.

Και φυσικά ένα σωρό άλλους που δε θα αναφέρω από φόβο μην ξεχάσω κανέναν. Κάποιους από αυτούς τους γνώρισα προσωπικά, κάποιους μόνο από posts στο forum, από υλικό που έχουν γράψει, φωτογραφίες που έχουν συνάψει. Από όλες αυτές τις πηγές έχω πάρει χρήσιμες πληροφορίες και βοήθεια.

----------


## senius

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από senius
> 
> Με χαμηλή ισχύη, ολοι μας πιστεύω οτι χωράμε βρε παιδιά, γιατί μας πιάνει αγχος? Εγώ προσωπικά πιστεύω πέρα στο οτι δεν το παραδέχεται κανείς , οτι υπάρχουν *προσωπικές* κόντρες και δεύτερον και σημαντικότερο ..... *πόσα link* ...εχεις γιά να σου πώ *ποιός είσαι*!!!
> 
> 
> Δεν κατάλαβα εννοεις οτι οποιος εχει πολλα links ειναι πολυτιμότερος απο κάποιον για το δικτυο που εχει λιγοτερα? Παιδια ειλικρινα δεν ξέρω αλλα νομιζω οτι το εχουμε χασει τελειώς.... μα τελειώς .....


Φίλιππα μην το καταντήσουμε *εκτός θέματος*, το post, ξεκίνησε μιά χαρά και δεν θα ήθελα να κλειδωθεί.
Εδώ δεν βγαίνουν προσωπικά θέματα, .... τουλάχιστον εγώ δεν έχω με κανέναν τίποτα.
Απλά ήθελα να πούν ολά τα παιδιά την γνώμη τους.
Αν αυτό ενοχλεί, τότε κλειδώστε το οι admin, να τελειώνουμε.

----------


## vmanolis

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από senius
> 
> *Παρατήρηση:*
> Υπάρχει κάποιος σαν κι εμένα που σε ΔΥΟ ΜΗΝΕΣ Β.Β. κομβούχος, βοήθησε ταυτόχρονα τόσα άτομα?
> Περιμένω απαντήσεις post.
> 
> 
> Δεν χρειάζονται/με οι φιλοφρονήσεις, ...


Εδώ δεν περιμένουμε μπράβο.
Κάθε post νέου στο ΑΜΔΑ που αναφέρει π.χ. ότι ο Χ με βοήθησε χθες στο στήσιμο κόμβου, είναι μια επιβράβευση.
Αρκεί αυτό για να νιώσουμε ότι συμβάλαμε σε κάτι. Αλλιώς... απλά γεμίζουμε γραμμές στο forum μας.

----------


## vmanolis

> Φίλιππα μην το καταντήσουμε *εκτός θέματος*, το post, ξεκίνησε μιά χαρά και δεν θα ήθελα να κλειδωθεί.
> Εδώ δεν βγαίνουν προσωπικά θέματα, .... τουλάχιστον εγώ δεν έχω με κανέναν τίποτα.
> Απλά ήθελα να πούν ολά τα παιδιά την γνώμη τους.
> Αν αυτό ενοχλεί, τότε κλειδώστε το οι admin, να τελειώνουμε.


Παιδιά ας το κρατήσουμε καθαρό για να λέμε κάποια ευχαριστώ που νιώθουμε να θέλουμε να περάσουμε προς τους υπόλοιπους.

----------


## [email protected]

Μπράβο Senius, πολύ καλό post.

Μήπως όμως να βγάζαμε και κάτι αντίστοιχο και για αυτούς που δεν μας έχουν βοηθήσει καθόλου αντίθετα μας έχουν *ταλαιπωρήσει αφάνταστα* ????
Πιστεύω ότι εκεί θα πέσει πολύ θάψιμο…

Keep up the good work.
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## senius

> Μπράβο Senius, πολύ καλό post.
> 
> Μήπως όμως να βγάζαμε και κάτι αντίστοιχο και για αυτούς που δεν μας έχουν βοηθήσει καθόλου αντίθετα μας έχουν *ταλαιπωρήσει αφάνταστα* ????
> Πιστεύω ότι εκεί θα πέσει πολύ θάψιμο…
> 
> Keep up the good work.


Χωρις λόγια.  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

Τελικά πολύς πόνος και κοιμόμουνα ήσυχος το βράδυ με τα λεγόμενα του Αλέξανδρου (acoul).

Τα ακούς Αλέξανδρε?

----------


## noisyjohn

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από manoskol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από senius
> 
> ...


Αμα γίνει κι' αυτό εκτός θέματος να πάμε όλοι μαζί στα off topic να τελειώνουμε  :: 
Στα σοβαρά τώρα, και να υπάρχουν κόντρες, πολύ σημασία παίρνουν σ' αυτό το forum κι' αυτό δεν μ' αρέσει, ας μην ριχνουμε λάδι.

Στο θέμα τώρα
Οφείλω το ξεκίνημα στο γιό μου τον Slapper, τη συνέχεια στα καλά παιδιά που έκανα μαζί τους link και που τους θεωρώ φίλους μου
Και βέβαια με βοηθάει το κλίμα συνεργασίας (και πλάκας  :: ) που βλέπω σε αυτό το forum (...και μερικά νευράκια  :: )
Πάνω απ' όλα όμως διάβασμα του σκοτωμού. Τον Αύγουστο δεν είχα ιδέα (windows, visual basic και ξερό ψωμί) και σήμερα έχω στήσει 2 servers, apache, squid, site, forum, jinzora και συνεχίσω ..  ::

----------


## klarabel

> *(2 μήνες και κάτι σαν κόμβος)* και άλλους *2 μήνες Client*


Για τόσο σύντομο διάστημα, ένα μεγάλο μπράβο τόσο για την δουλειά που έχει κάνει , όσο περισσότερο και για την ποιότητα της. 
Η εμπειρία του παρελθόντος με την RF....δεν ξεχνιέται εύκολα !!!!

----------


## [email protected]

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από [email protected]
> 
> Μπράβο Senius, πολύ καλό post.
> 
> Μήπως όμως να βγάζαμε και κάτι αντίστοιχο και για αυτούς που δεν μας έχουν βοηθήσει καθόλου αντίθετα μας έχουν *ταλαιπωρήσει αφάνταστα* ????
> Πιστεύω ότι εκεί θα πέσει πολύ θάψιμο…
> 
> Keep up the good work.
>   
> ...


Αχχχχ, και που να ήξερες……
Τουλάχιστο εσύ, φαίνεται να είσαι από τους προνομιούχους που τα βρήκαν όλα σχετικά εύκολα και λέω σχετικά γιατί πιστεύω ότι όλο και κάπου θα ψιλοκόλλησες κι εσύ, αλλά εάν κρίνω από το αποτέλεσμα, όλα σου πήγαν πολύ καλά στην τελική.

----------


## mbjp

Οι Papashark & Achille εκαναν τη πρωτη βρωμοδουλεια στην ταρατσα μου..
ο πρωτος ακομα ταλαιπωρειται απο αλεπαλληλες επισκεψεις για δανεισμο εργαλειων κλπ  ::

----------


## klarabel

> Πάνω απ' όλα όμως διάβασμα του σκοτωμού. Τον Αύγουστο δεν είχα ιδέα (windows, visual basic και ξερό ψωμί) και σήμερα έχω στήσει 2 servers, apache, squid, site, forum, jinzora και συνεχίσω ..


Πρίν λίγο σε είδα. Μπράβο Γιάννη. Την εκτίμησή μου και τους χαιρετισμούς μου, μέχρι την επόμενη συνάντησή μας ......Δεν χρειάζεται ντέ και καλά να αφορά μόνο λίνκ. Ας είναι μόνο ποτό, ξέρει ο senius...
Φιλικά , Κώστας.

----------


## socrates

Εγώ θεωρώ τον εαυτό μου από τους προνομοιούχους αφού στο δίκτυο δεν μπήκα μόνος μου αλλά με μια ομάδα ατόμων εδώ στα Βριλήσσια. 

Το πρόγραμμα είχε διαδοχικές επισκέψεις από την μία ταράτσα στην άλλη από 4-5 άτομα κάθε φορά. Έτσι είχαμε εργαλεία, χέρια, εξοπλισμό κάβα για ότι χρειαστούμε και τα links έβγαιναν πρώτα στο χαρτί στο cult cafe και μετά στις ταράτσες. Οι δυσκολίες φυσικά δεν έλειψαν αφού ο εξοπλισμός ήταν δυσεύρετος και ακόμα ψαχνόμασταν σε πολλά θέματα.

Έχει ωραία θέα η ταράτσα και είναι ακόμα πιο ωραία αν την μοιράζεσαι!

----------


## tzila

> Χωρις λόγια.        
> 
> Τελικά πολύς πόνος και κοιμόμουνα ήσυχος το βράδυ με τα λεγόμενα του Αλέξανδρου (acoul).
> 
> Τα ακούς Αλέξανδρε?


Το θέμα είναι : υπάρχει βοήθεια για κάποιον νεό ή δεν υπάρχει ?
Υπάρχει βοήθεια για κάποιον που θέλει να γίνει κόμβος ή δεν υπάρχει ? 
Και όμως κοντεύω χρόνο στο Awmn (που το πάω με χίλια , γι'αυτό και ότι έχω κάνει στην ταράτσα μου είναι με μεράκι), έχω διαπιστώσει ότι όλα εξαρτιώνται απο δύο πράγματα : *ταράτσα* και *γνωριμίες* ...Κάνω λάθος ?Ας απαντήσουν οι παλιές καραβάνες του Awmn !!!
Και λές μετά , δεν πάω και σε κανένα meeting να γνωριστώ με τους κομβούχους της περιοχής μου?Το αποτέλεσμα το ίδιο (είτε έχεις πάει ή όχι ) , γιατί δεν έχεις βγάλει κανένα link ή η ταράτσα σου δεν είναι και η καλύτερη στην Αθήνα .
Και ρωτάω εγώ ο νέοπας .... Κοιτάμε την ταράτσα και πόσους γνωστούς έχει στο δύκτιο ο κάθε ενδοιαφερόμενος , ή τι μπορεί να προσφέρει ο άνθρωπος αυτός ????Αν έχει όρεξη να κάνει σωστά πράγματα , αν έχει μεράκι σ'αυτό που κάνει , αν το αγαπάει ...???Οι μισοί απο δω μέσα κάνουν τόσο πρόχειρα έναν κόμβο , που σε λίγα μποφώρ έχει πέσει ο κόμβος .Και το βλέπετε αυτό σε κάθε βροχή τι γίνεται ...ΧΑΜΟΣ !!!!
Η ουσία είναι ότι κοιτάμε σε λάθος πλευρά .Πρέπει να κοιτάμε τους *ανθρώπους* και όχι τις *ταράτσες των ανθρώπων*...

----------


## [email protected]

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από senius
> 
> 
> Χωρις λόγια.        
> 
> Τελικά πολύς πόνος και κοιμόμουνα ήσυχος το βράδυ με τα λεγόμενα του Αλέξανδρου (acoul).
> 
> Τα ακούς Αλέξανδρε?
> 
> ...


++++++++

Να ευχαριστήσω κι εγώ με την σειρά μου τους, cvl, Nasos765, pesorr, tzila για την πολύτιμη βοήθεια που μου έχουν προσφέρει και συνεχίζουν ακόμα, ο κάθε ένας με τον τρόπο του.
Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ λοιπόν.

P.S. Πιστεύω να μην έχω ξεχάσει κάποιον.

----------


## tzila

Προσθέτοντας να ευχαριστήσω και γώ απο την πλευρά μου :
Τον nasos765 για την αμέριστη βοήθειά του στο στήσιμο του ιστού μου
Τον William για τα ατελείωτα σκαναρίσματα που είχαμε κάνει παρέα 
Τον NikpanGR για το ενδοιαφέρον στην αναζήτηση ΒΒ link 
Toν Acoul που παρόλο δεν με ξέρει δεν με ξεχνάει

----------


## noisyjohn

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από noisyjohn
> 
> Πάνω απ' όλα όμως διάβασμα του σκοτωμού. Τον Αύγουστο δεν είχα ιδέα (windows, visual basic και ξερό ψωμί) και σήμερα έχω στήσει 2 servers, apache, squid, site, forum, jinzora και συνεχίσω .. 
> 
> 
> Πρίν λίγο σε είδα. Μπράβο Γιάννη. Την εκτίμησή μου και τους χαιρετισμούς μου, μέχρι την επόμενη συνάντησή μας ......Δεν χρειάζεται ντέ και καλά να αφορά μόνο λίνκ. Ας είναι μόνο ποτό, ξέρει ο senius...
> Φιλικά , Κώστας.


τα καλά Link από το ποτό φαίνονται  ::   :: , να είσαι καλά  ::

----------


## GSF

> Το θέμα είναι : υπάρχει βοήθεια για κάποιον νεό ή δεν υπάρχει ?
> Υπάρχει βοήθεια για κάποιον που θέλει να γίνει κόμβος ή δεν υπάρχει ? 
> Και όμως κοντεύω χρόνο στο Awmn (που το πάω με χίλια , γι'αυτό και ότι έχω κάνει στην ταράτσα μου είναι με μεράκι), έχω διαπιστώσει ότι όλα εξαρτιώνται απο δύο πράγματα : *ταράτσα* και *γνωριμίες* ...Κάνω λάθος ?Ας απαντήσουν οι παλιές καραβάνες του Awmn !!!
> Και λές μετά , δεν πάω και σε κανένα meeting να γνωριστώ με τους κομβούχους της περιοχής μου?Το αποτέλεσμα το ίδιο (είτε έχεις πάει ή όχι ) , γιατί δεν έχεις βγάλει κανένα link ή η ταράτσα σου δεν είναι και η καλύτερη στην Αθήνα .
> Και ρωτάω εγώ ο νέοπας .... Κοιτάμε την ταράτσα και πόσους γνωστούς έχει στο δύκτιο ο κάθε ενδοιαφερόμενος , ή τι μπορεί να προσφέρει ο άνθρωπος αυτός ????Αν έχει όρεξη να κάνει σωστά πράγματα , αν έχει μεράκι σ'αυτό που κάνει , αν το αγαπάει ...???Οι μισοί απο δω μέσα κάνουν τόσο πρόχειρα έναν κόμβο , που σε λίγα μποφώρ έχει πέσει ο κόμβος .Και το βλέπετε αυτό σε κάθε βροχή τι γίνεται ...ΧΑΜΟΣ !!!!
> Η ουσία είναι ότι κοιτάμε σε λάθος πλευρά .Πρέπει να κοιτάμε τους *ανθρώπους* και όχι τις *ταράτσες των ανθρώπων*...


+++++++

...αν και δεν έχω πρόβλημα με κανέναν και ακόμα και αυτό το ποστ μπορεί να δημιουργήσει υποψίες... είμαι ακόμα ασύνδετος και έχω βαρεθεί να πρίζω κάθε λίγο και λιγάκι για να με προσέξουν.... 4 μήνες κ συνεχίζουμε.. δεν θέλω να κρίνω κανέναν αλλα μπείτε λίγο και στην θέση κάποιου που είναι κάπου που είσασταν κάποτε όλοι σας...  ::   :: 

"edit": πολλά ευχαριστώ στον eufonia που έχει βοηθήσει αρκετά με scans,εξοπλισμό,αλλα κ γενικότερα εμψύχωση στον αγώνα μου  ::   ::

----------


## pkent79

Ε αφού πάει σε thread ευχαριστιών το ζήτημα ας ρίξω και εγώ τα δέοντα.

Ευχαριστώ τον Top_Gun (Αλέξης) για τις φορές που ήρθε από την Κηφισιά στο παλιό και στο καινούριο σπίτι για σκαν, για στόχευση πιάτων κλπ.
Επίσης τον Squall (Λουκάς) που χωρίς αυτόν να του φωνάζω μέσα στο κρύο να μου λέει τη λαμβανόμενη ισχύ δεν θα είχαμε τώρα BB links.  ::  
Ευχαριστώ τον πατέρα μου που έκανε τις βρωμοδουλειές με τρύπες στους τοίχους, τοποθέτηση ιστού, κατασκευή κουτιού ταρατσόκουτου, κουτιού για το WRT, καλώδια ρεύματος και δικτύου από την ταράτσα της 7όροφης πολυκατοικίας προς τον 3ο και το γκαράζ (ε βοήθησα και εγώ με τις προδιαγραφές και την εργασία μου).
Τον akops76 (Αντώνης) για το τρέξιμο του για να στηθεί το πρώτο BB link με Σελήνια Σαλαμίνας.
Φυσικά τον papashark (Πάνος) για το δεύτερο BB link και την πίεση που του έριξα μέχρι να τον καταφέρω να ανέβει στην ταράτσα.  ::  
Τον smarag (Σταύρος) για τη βοήθεια με τον εξοπλισμό και την εξυπηρέτηση του σε ότι τον ρώτησα ή του ζήτησα.

----------


## john70

Πριν απο αρκετό καιρό το κάθε λίνκ μεταξύ δύο φίλων είχε μεγάλη σημασία απο την επιλογή των σημείων , απο το τρέξιμο στο να βρούμε τα υλικά , να περιμένουμε την μεταφωρική να μας τα φέρει , να ανοιξουμε τα στραβά μας να μάθουμε τι είναι το 802.11b που εμοιαζε μαγικό και απόμακρο ... μέχρι το να μπορέσουμε την επόμενη μέρα να σηκοθούμε απο το πολύ φαγητό που ακολούθησε την χαρά για την φοβερή σύνδεση 2 σημείων στα 100 μέτρα χωρίς καλώδιο . Κοσμοιστορικό γεγονός ήταν να βρεθεί μια πρέσα για n-type και μια για utp στον ίδιο χώρο . 

Τότε δεν μέτραγαν οι ταρατσάδες ή τα scan που έκανες σε διάφορους , αλλά το πώς θα βρείς ένα γείτονα με την ίδια τρέλα να συνδεθείς μαζί του . Κάθε λίνκ μεταξύ 2 , πρώτα ένωνε τους 2 και μετά τα pc τους .... και αυτό για εμένα τα λέει όλα . Το κακό είναι πώς πια τα πιο πολλά λίνκ ενώνουν pc και όχι άτομα , κουλτούρες και δεν αποτελούν προέκταση της παρέας (που αρκετοι την ονομάζουν κλίκα...) Εκτός απο την διάθεση στο να συνδεθείς , θα πρέπει να μπορείς , είναι αρκετά τα παιδιά που παλέβουν πάνω απο 2 χρόνια για αν αποκτήσουν μια σταθερή σύνδεση , περιμένουν , κάτι αλλάζει στην περιοχή και να ξαφνικά συνδέονται . Εκτός λοιπόν απο επιμονή θέλει και επιμονή , δεν υπάρχουν πιστεύω ρατσιστές εδώ που δεν θέλουν τα νέα λίνκς ή νέους φίλους στον χώρο , αλλά απο την άλλη είναι και λογική η αντιδρασή να σε πάρουν με τα νερά εάν το πρωτο σου πόστ είναι πόσο πάει το kbit, ή ποιο είναι το helpdesk .

Φροντίστε να ενωθείτε στην παρέα της περιοχής σας και θα σας παιξουν σίγουρα μπάλα . Μήν περιμένουμε την μπάλα να περάσει απο μπορστά μας για να την κλωτσήσουμε ,ούτε να καλύπτουμε την δικιά μας τεμπελιά ή βαρεμάρα με την πρόφαση πως δεν μας παιζουν τα άλλα κακά παιδάκια ...


Αυτά  ::  

ΥΓ . Τελικά δεν μου πάει καθόλου το σοβαρό , για να επανέλθουμε λοιπόν στα κλασικά . Ακο΄μα έχω την είκόνα στο μυαλό μου που κάθε που έριχνε μία ψιχάλα βροχής έτρεχε ο ngia με ομπρέλα πάνω απο τα "κατσαρολάκια" του και το uptime ήταν άρηκτα συνδεδεμένο με τα χιλιοστά βροχής !

----------


## pkent79

Μάλλον προχωράμε περισσότερο από το ερασιτεχνικό σε hardware επίπεδο, σε ερασιτεχνικό σε software επίπεδο. Στοχεύουμε περισσότερο σε υπηρεσίες για τον άνθρωπο πέρα από τα ένα-δύο hops.

Θα μου πεις "τι λέει αυτός εδώ;". Το λέω γιατί αυτή τη στιγμή παλέυω με κάτι σπαστικά κυκλώματα MIPS επεξεργαστή σε VHDL που προορίζεται για δύο διαφορετικές εκδόσεις ολοκληρωμένων FPGA. Και πάνω που έλεγα να ξεφύγω από το hardware να ησυχάσω από τα προβληματικά debugging tools και τις εξωτικές τεχνικές, να μαι πάλι εδώ. Και το κακό είναι ότι είχα ξεχάσει πόσο πολύ μου αρέσει να ξενυχτάω για να βρώ το άτιμο το σφάλμα. 

Τρέλαααα...  ::

----------


## nikpanGR

Και με την σειρά μου να ευχαριστήσω τous *Papashark* για το τρέξιμο πού έριξε για το πρώτο link μας,τον *smarag* για τον εξοπλισμο και τα πολύωρα ενοχλητικά από μέρους μου τηλέφωνα και τις απαντήσεις του,τον *ngia* για την βοήθεια με τα lab του,τον *dti* που με υπομονή με έμαθε να φτιάχνω καλώδια,τον *nc* πού με βοήθησε να στήσω το cisco τηλέφωνο μου,τον *acoul* πού ήρθε στην τάράτσα του δεύτερού κόμβου μου για το πρώτο scan,τον *katsarosm* για τις διαρκείς συμβουλές του,τον *kinglyr* για την διαρκή υποστήριξη του σε θέματα routing,vpn,security,τον *senius* για την πολύτιμη βοήθεια του σε θέματα κεραιών και στησίματος ιστού,τον *nikosaei* για την αμέριστη βοήθεια του στο πρώτο μου link στα Πετράλωνα με τον *palladin7*,*τον bedazzled* για την βοήθεια του στο στησιμο dns και άλλων υπηρεσιών σε linux server *τον zabouni kai την εκπομπή ξεκαλουπώματα* για την πρώτη διαφημιστική καμπάνια της υπηρεσίας http://www.dating.awmn και την βοήθεια της στο στήσιμο streaming radio 
http:\\radio.dating.awmn:8000 , και παράλειψη θα ήταν εάν δεν αναφερόμουν στον *wireles surfer* o οποίος μού έδωσε μαθήματα προσφοράς στο σύνολο χωρίς να περιμένεις ανταλάγματα,και εάν ξέχασα κανένα ας με συγχωρέσει....

Είμαι πάρα πολύ χαρούμενος πού απέκτησα τόσους πολούς καλούς φίλους μέσα σε ένα χρόνο πού είμαι στο δίκτυο...

Όπως βλέπετε η βοήθεια ήταν αμέριστη χωρίς να είμαι σε καμμία κλίκα και πιστεύω ότι το awmn είναι ιδέα  ::  και όχι μόνο σύλλογος

----------


## spyros_28

Καλημερα.Μεχρι στιγμης ευχαριστω ολους μιας και δεν ειχα την ευκαιρια γιατι ετρεχα με την δουλεια μου και εειχα βαλει τον μεγαλο αερφο να τρεξει για μενα.Μεχρι στιγμης το μονο που μενει ειναι να γινει σκαναρισμα και να μπω ως client σε καποιον.Εχει κανεις ελευθερο χρονο να με βοηθησει?

----------


## spyros_28

Ξερω ορθογραφια μαπα.(No comment)

----------


## senius

Θά ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω σαν σύνδεση απο τις 17-01-07 *B.B. Link*, τον Thunder (Kostas43 GR), τον Commando, τον acoul (ozonet), τον nasos765, τον Noisyjohn, τον nikpanGR (infosat2), τον Warlock και τον [email protected], για την συμμετοχή τους και την πολύτιμη βοήθεια τους στον κόμβο μου.

Σαν *client* όμως απο τις 29-10-06, θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω τον Attika τον Ximpatzi και τον Philip#633, που με ανέχτηκαν όλοι τους, σαν client γιά δυόμισι μήνες.

----------


## aprin

Εμένα η πρώτη μου επαφή με το δίκτυο ήταν συνομιλία με τον ngia στο msn..
Μου πήρε 2 βδομάδες να γίνω client,με δοκιμές κτλ αλλά το κατάφερα με ερωτήσεις κτλ μέσω forum κυρίως.
Όταν μεγάλωσα κι έγινα bb,πάλι τον ngia ρώτησα,ο οποίος με βοήθησε να κάνω τις απαραίτητες ρυθμίσεις στο mikrotik..

Οπότε,θέλω να πω ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στον Sialko!  ::

----------


## anka

Το πρωτο scan στη ταραστα μου εγινε με την βοηθεια του vgolden και απο εκει και περα προσωπικες γνωσεις και RTFM (Forum).

@tzila




> Και λές μετά , δεν πάω και σε κανένα meeting να γνωριστώ με τους κομβούχους της περιοχής μου?Το αποτέλεσμα το ίδιο (είτε έχεις πάει ή όχι )


Τα λινκ ειναι και θεμα γνωριμιας και πανω απο ολα να βοηθανε στη αναπτυξη του δικτυου  ::  . 




> Η ουσία είναι ότι κοιτάμε σε λάθος πλευρά .Πρέπει να κοιτάμε τους ανθρώπους και όχι τις ταράτσες των ανθρώπων...


Υπαρχει ενα αρχαιο ρητο που λεει : (καλη ταρατσα... κακος κομβουχος) ισχυει σε μεγαλο ποσοστο, οποτε μην σκας...  ::  




> Ας απαντήσουν οι παλιές καραβάνες του Awmn !!!


Παντα υπαρχουν κακα λινκ που εαν σπασουν με ενδιαμεσους να παιζουν τελεια, αλλα βασικη προΰποθεση ειναι οι γνωριμια και η διαρκη επικοινωνια με τους κομβουχους της περιωχης σου παντα μεσα απο τα Meeting της περιωχης σου και οχι μονο.

----------


## sv1bjr

Το μικρόβιο της ραδιοεπικοινωνίας το είχα από πολύ νέος και προσπαθούσα να μπαίνω μέσα και σε ολοένα πιο καινούργια μονοπάτια όταν μου δινόταν η ευκαιρία.

Στις αρχές του 2002 παρ' όλο που διάβασα τις ανακοινώσεις για την κίνηση ίδρυσης του ΑΜΔΑ εν τούτοις δεν μου ήταν δυνατόν να συμπράξω μια και την εποχή εκείνη η αλησμόνητη Μητέρα μου μετρούσε πλέον τον χρόνο που θα αναχωρούσε οριστικά για την αντίπερα όχθη.

Τα χρόνια πέρασαν και ήλθε κάποια στιγμή η ώρα που η επιθυμία έμελλε να γίνει πραγματικότητα.

Ξεκίνησα αναζητώντας άτομα από το δίκτυο προκειμένου να αντλήσω πληροφορίες.

Ο πρώτος που με έμπασε στο θέμα ήταν ο Golden Dragon από τις πληροφορίες του οποίου ξεκίνησα το ψάξιμο.

Προμηθεύτηκα τα αρχικά απαραίτητα και επιχείρησα ένα στοιχειώδες scan για πιθανά AP στην περιοχή μου.

Εδώ θα έλεγα ότι υπήρξα τυχερός διότι παρά το δύσκολο σημείο που βρίσκεται το σπίτι μου κατόρθωσα να ανιχνεύσω ένα αδύνατο σήμα από κάποιο κόμβο. Ήταν το AP του Level1.

Τυχερός ήμουν και για έναν άλλο λόγο, για την γνωριμία του κομβούχου καθώς και του Ernest0x που έχει και την επίβλεψη του Level1.

Από εκεί και πέρα τα πράγματα πήραν το δρόμο τους. Με τις λεπτομερείς οδηγίες του Ernest0x και με την πάντα πρόθυμη υποστήριξή του καθώς και με την βοήθεια του Level1 ξεκίνησε την ζωή του ο κόμβος 7303, αρχικά σαν client και στην συνέχεια σαν backbone.

Στο σημείο αυτό έκανα και μία ακόμα σημαντική γνωριμία στην προσπάθειά μου να βρω και άλλους κόμβους για Links, τον dti ο οποίος χωρίς δισταγμό έσπευσε να έλθει στην ταράτσα μου και ακροβατώντας στο στενόχωρο δώμα να κάνει scan για εύρεση κόμβων.

Ο dti δεν περιορίσθηκε μόνο σ' αυτό, με βοήθησε στο εξής σε πολλές άλλες περιπτώσεις και έδωσε λύσεις σε πολλά ερωτήματά μου.

Δεν πρέπει να ξεχάσω και την πολύτιμη βοήθεια του φίλου SV1EFT που
ατέλειωτες ώρες από το μικρόφωνο του διμετρικού μου έλυνε τις όποιες
απορίες μου και με καθοδηγούσε.

Όλους τους ανωτέρω τους ευχαριστώ με όλη μου την καρδιά και μπορώ να πω με σιγουριά ότι τα πρόσωπα αυτά βάρυναν την απόφασή μου να εμπλακώ στο δίκτυο.

Και δεν μετάνοιωσα, γιατί δεν είναι μόνο τα Links και οι ταρατσάδες, είναι η επικοινωνία με άτομα που διαπιστωμένα διέπονται από ήθος, πνευματικές ανησυχίες και φιλότιμο που αξίζει κανείς να συναναστρέφεται.

----------


## harrylaos

Απο την μερια μου θελω να ευχαριστισω τα ακολουθα ατομα.
1)ntrits - Εχει τοσο μεγαλη μεταδοτικοτητα που επιασα ολα οσα μου ειπε στο πρωτο τηλεφωνο που του εκανα.Εχει αριστη συμπεριφορα και τον θεωρω κορυφη στο support.2 τηλεφωνα και ηξερα τα βηματα που πρεπει να ακολουθησω.Ευχαριστω Μεγαλε.
2)manoskol - Αν και ποτε δεν εγινε το σκαν λογω προβληματων τον ευχαριστω για ολη την προσπαθεια και το ενδιαφερον που εδειξε.
3)thanasisk - Πολυ καλος στο support με βοηθησε αρκετα περιμενω να ξαναρθει Γαλατσι για Καφε.(Μου εδειξε το AP Ovislink)
4)nikpanGR - Δεν εχω ξαναδει τετοιο χομπιστα.Σκατα Μερα, Κ0λ0 Καιρος, Δυνατος Αερας ΑΛΛΑ ηρθε για σκαν.Φοβερο και ομως αληθινο.
Πανεξυπνος και φοβερο ατομο.

Επισης απο την αλλη μερια ειμαι δυσαρεστημενος με 3 πραγματα.
1)Αγιος Αντρεας - Δεν πιανω Bedrock! (Υπαρχει αραγε Repeater σε σχημα σταυρου η να φωναξω τους υπολοιπους απο την 17Ν να την ριξουν την εκκλησια κανα βραδυ?)Αν και τον Bedrock αποτι ειδα τον κρυβουν κατι πολυκατοικιες.
2)Το 13οροφο κτηριο στην Αγιας Λαυρας και Μητσακη.
Ποιους δεν πιανω?
manoskol,vaggos13,andrikos κ.ο.κ
Ποιους πιανω?
3 ατομα απο περιστερι κοντα στην Θηβων.
3)Νταμαρι - Warhawk εισαι 250 μετρα και κατι και σε πιανω με -90.
netfilim δεν σε βλεπω καν!

Αυτα απο μενα.  ::

----------


## Vagan

Πάντως είναι σαν θέμα ωραίο! 

Σου μπαίνει και λίγο ο πειρασμός να τα χώσεις σε μερικούς  ::  (όλοι πρέπει να έχουμε και μερικούς τέτοιους!)

Ταυτόχρονα όμως σου δίνεται η ευκαιρία να ευχαριστήσεις μερικούς που σου έκαναν την ζωή πιο εύκολή.

Προσώπικά έχω στα πολύ μεγάλα συν το ότι γνωρίζω άτομα της γειτονιάς μου που πιστεύω ότι δεν θα γνώριζα αλλιώς...

----------


## jpeppas

Εγω με την σειρά μου να ευχαριστήσω *attika* , *panoscr*, *gortin* , *ithaca* και *yang* που ήταν πρόθυμοι να ακούσουν την κάθε απόρία (ή βλακεία) που τους έλεγα.

και εννοείτε , Yo Bros , *Warlock*, *Halek* & *Βασίλης*

----------


## JOHNNY-B17

Αυτός που μου κόλλησε το μικρόβιο, δεν ανήκει πλέον στο awmn.
Μιλάω για τον LOK #639, ο οποίος και με βοήθησε με την αγορά και εγκατάσταση του εξοπλισμού μου. 
Thanks John.

----------


## Gortin

> Εγω με την σειρά μου να ευχαριστήσω *attika* , *panoscr*, *gortin* , *ithaca* και *yang* που ήταν πρόθυμοι να ακούσουν την κάθε απόρία (ή βλακεία) που τους έλεγα.
> 
> και εννοείτε , Yo Bros , *Warlock*, *Halek* & *Βασίλης*


Δημήτρη μου αν δεν ήσουν εσύ, αυτές τις μέρες θα έκανα scan για κανένα AP  ::

----------


## ntrits

Με την σειρά μου να ευχαριστήσω τον nikosaei που ήταν ό πρώτος που μου έδωσε BB Link...(Νίκο σε σένα οφείλεται η εξέλιξη του κόμβου καθώς και το 50% της αντιμετώπισης μου όσον αφορά το AWMN).

Επίσης να ευχαριστήσω το γείτονα μου badge για όσο με φιλοξένησε σαν client και για την μετέπειτα βοήθεια του.(που συνεχίζεται μέχρι και σήμερα)

Ακόμα όλα τα παιδιά που έχουμε συνεργαστεί μέχρι σήμερα klarabel, warlock, damn, gounara...και άλλους πολλούς (από όλους πήρα και κάτι).

Τέλος όσους με βοήθησαν μέσω του forum και όσους γράφουν στο forum...όχι μόνο για τεχνικά θέματα αλλά και για όλα τα άλλα που με κάνουν πολλές φορές να διασκεδάζω και άλλες να προβληματίζομαι, θυμώνω, κλπ.

----------


## tristanos

Άι γουλντ λάικ του θενκ
μάι μαδα
μάι φαδα
μάι φρεντ ζισις
μάι κομβουχο σιμαν
μάι τσενεραλ ευφονια
εντ σοκρατιτζι μπικος γουενεβερ άι χαβ ε προμπλεμ 
άι ασκ χιμ γουατ του ντου

θενκ γιου βερυ ματς!

----------


## giannisl

Και εγώ θέλω να *ευχαριστήσω* παρά πολύ τους 
*Alex23* – *Andreas* – *Akis* και βέβαια τον *eaggel* όπου αυτός με έβαλε μέσα στο AWMN!!!!!!

----------


## jamesbond

τον Vardas!

----------


## devilman

1%

----------


## StefanosS

Καλημέρα σε όλους

με αφορμη το θέμα και λογω του οτι δεν μπορω ακόμα να εχω προσβαση στο ιντερνετ μεσω awmn

σκεφτηκα πως είναι δίκαιο να ευχαριστησει και εσας κάποιος επειδη τον βοηθησατε  :Stick Out Tongue: 

το πρόβλημα που αντιμετωπιζω ειναι το εξης λοιπόν:




καταρχήν μένω στην πολυκατοικία απέναντι του Ιερόυ Ναόυ Αγίου Ανδρέα,
το σήμα στον δείκτη μου γράφει "εξαιρετικό"

όταν συνδέομαι φορτώνε αμέσως και ο ιστότοπος

"http://10.3.38.65/login?dst=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.google.com%2F"

που ζήτα το όνομα και τον κωδικο και τα οποία εβάζα και συνδέομαι στην Σελίδα Υποδοχής

αυτα τα στοιχεια μου βγαζει στην επιβεβαιωση οτι ειμαι "log in"


Welcome aghios!

IP address:	10.3.38.106
bytes up/down:	62.3 KiB / 207.7 KiB
connected:	3m49s
status refresh:	1m 

τωρα οταν προσπαθω να εισελθω σε οποιαδηποτε επιλογη απο 
αυτες κατωθη και σε οποιαδήποτε ιστοσελιδα στον παγκοσμιο ιστο


"info A.W.M.N.


Προφίλ λογαριασμού μας (AWMN) στο wind.awmn


Οδηγίες Εγγραφής και Σύνδεσης στο Δίκτυο AWMN"


με πετούσε σε αυτο το ERROR 


"ERROR: Forbidden

While trying to retrieve the URL http://www.awmn/content.....

Access Denied
Your cache administrator is webmaster. 

Generated Thu, 27 Oct 2011 11:23:34 GMT by 10.3.38.65 (Mikrotik HttpProxy)"

μα εδώ και 2 εβδομαδες δεν συνδέομαι ούτε στην σελίδα υποδοχής πλέον

έχοντας "error 404 not found"

ποιές είναι η ρυθμίσεις που πρέπει να βάλω ως ip, dns κτλ?
χρειάζεται να δωσω καποιο στοιχειο στην εκκλησια οπου βρισκομαι?

plz help! ευχαριστω  ::

----------


## JB172

Καλημέρα.
Στείλε ένα μήνυμα στον διαχειριστή του κόμβου από την σελίδα http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=16118. Δίπλα από το όνομα του διαχειριστή υπάρχει η επιλογή "Αποστολή μηνύματος"

----------


## StefanosS

ευχαριστω τον JB172

----------


## senius

up !!!

----------


## john70

Τι up και up. ???

----------


## NetTraptor

Viagra

----------


## senius

Πάνω που πάμε να ξαναφτιάξουμε μια ζεστή κατάσταση, να επαναφέρουμε φίλους εδώ μέσα, .... τσακκκκκκ, τα ίδια γνωστά. 
Μετά χτυπιόμαστε ότι εδώ μέσα έμειναν 3 και ο κούκος.
Όπως πάντα ... ειρωνείες.

Ευτυχώς υπάρχουν και τα pm + τηλέφωνα.
*Να 'στε καλά.*

----------


## Bill.amd

Τώρα εντόπισα αυτό το θέμα και αισθάνομαι κι εγώ την ανάγκη να ευχαριστήσω όσους με βοήθησαν να συνδεθώ. Αν και μέλος του ΑΜΔΑ μόνο 6 μήνες σαν πελάτης και πριν από πολλά χρόνια θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω για αρχή τον φίλο μου PANOZ που με τον φίλο του Άλεξ ήρθαν και έκαναν το αρχικό σκαν αλλά και την αρχική ρύθμιση. Με βοήθησαν στην αγορά και επιλογή εξοπλισμού και γενικά στην αρχή. Εγώ τότε ούτε τι ήταν το πινγκ δεν ήξερα. Ενώ όταν χτύπησα πρώτη φορά την ip στο dlink και δεν μπήκε νόμιζα ότι ήταν χαλασμένο... Με πολύ υπομονή μου έδειξαν τα βασικά.
Μετά θα ήθελα να ευχαρηστήσω τον M0rales που ως διαχειριστής του 533 μου εξήγησε τους όρους αλλά και με μύησε περαιτέρω στα μυστικά του δικτύου. Επίσης βοήθησε κατά την μετακόμιση του κόμβου μου.
Τον Acoul για το internet.
Τον Ifaistos για το σταθερό τηλέφωνο
Τον spirosco για την μεγάλη προσπάθεια να μου επιλύσει κάποια προβλήματα σύνδεσης που είχα και που αν και φαινόταν από την αρχή ότι μάλλον δεν θα τα καταφέρναμε προσπάθησε πολύ. Επίσης βοήθησε και στη σύνδεση ενός φίλου μου 2-3 χιλιόμετρα πιο μακρυά από μένα.
Μετά από ένα εξάμηνο λειτουργίας του κόμβου σαν πελάτης μετακόμισα οπότε και κατέβασα τον κόμβο. Αλλά τον έδωσα αλλού και μάλιστα τον έστησα εγώ. Τώρα πλέον λειτουργεί σαν bb.
Κατά τη μετακόμιση του κόμβου με βοήθησε ο gvaf ως πρώτος κομβούχος και μετά ο selhnios ως επόμενος κομβούχος. 
Και τέλος ευχαριστώ πολύ τον sv1bds για την γενική του υποστήριξη σε ηλεκτρονικά και δικτυακά θέματα αλλά και για τον σκληρό δίσκο που μου ανέστησε..
Τώρα αν ξεχνάω κάποιον ζητώ συγνώμη! 
Στο ΑΜΔΑ βρήκα πάρα πολύ βοήθεια και υποστήριξη. Πιστεύω ότι δεν απογοήτευσα κανέναν από όσους πρόσφεραν τον πολύτιμο χρόνο και τις γνώσεις τους αφού ο κόμβος λειτουργεί ακόμη.

----------

